
USDA expected to lose 2/3 of research staff in move to Kansas City - anigbrowl
https://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/453571-usda-will-lose-two-thirds-of-research-staff-in-move-to-kansas-city
======
Bostonian
I think it makes sense to spread federal employment across the country instead
of concentrating it in Washington DC, which has become a high-cost area.
Especially for agriculture, having offices in the Midwest makes sense.

~~~
evil-olive
It seems like it would make sense to have offices in DC as well as satellite
offices in farm country. The problem is...they already have those:
[https://www.outreach.usda.gov/USDALocalOffices.htm](https://www.outreach.usda.gov/USDALocalOffices.htm)

> USDA unveiled Kansas City as its chosen location on June 16, and employees
> have until Sept. 30 to move there.

This...makes no sense at all. DC has a high cost-of-living, but uprooting an
entire family and moving them cross-country on 3 months notice is also
expensive and very disruptive.

